# MMA Check in



## Andrew Green (Nov 29, 2005)

So who all trains in MMA?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2005)

I study JKD and BJJ at the same school, which I consider to be, in effect, MMA. But I'm not training for the ring, though many there are. There are once-a-month Vale Tudo classes for those who want them and we do discuss MMA issues in class some of the time, but principally in terms of adding striking to the BJJ technqiues.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 29, 2005)

Depends on your definition of MMA.  We have dedicated MMA classes at our club which I have attended.  I also consider myself training MMA because I study kickboxing and BJJ.  In the kickboxing we are allowed (for those of us who do study grappling) to take it from standing to the ground and we work the transitions and clinch pretty hard.

I think you will find a lot of people consider themselves doing MMA because they cross-train, others because they mush together stuff from websites and videos.  Like I said, depends on your definition of MMA.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> I think you will find a lot of people consider themselves doing MMA because they cross-train


 
Yup. I would not ordinarily describe myself as doing MMA, though, and when I hear people say that that's what they do I assume they mean that they are training for UFC-style no holds barred matches. But when a question like this comes up, I do think that what I'm doing is MMA. I wouldn't say that if I was studying Judo and Tae Kwon Do, I think, but JKD with its (kick)boxing and BJJ with its grappling seems to me to be in the MMA spirit, and we do mix them together at times during training.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 29, 2005)

My school trains in 3 diciplines... Judo, BJJ and MTB.  Though I am only taking the BJJ class, I am wanting to do the others.  As a student you can mix and match however you want (classes taken effect montly $$$).  I know one lady that is there ALL the time, takes all 3!  I dont have the energy to do 1!  Now dont *I* feel bad! 

So, yes.. and no... I train in MMA.  Not right now, but will soon as $$$ gets better.  Not training for the octogon, just for personal defense and self esteme.  I may do competition, will have to wait and see.


----------



## Drag'n (Dec 12, 2005)

I practise Daidojuku, which is based on kyokushin but branched out to include Muaythai, Judo, BJJ....basically anything that works. 
We fight bare knuckle knockdown tournaments wearing karate gi with headgear and using MMA type rules, with a limit on groundfighting time.
Its a bit like JKD in its concept of absorbing what is usefull. Competitive like NHB, or Kyokushin. But traditional in spirit. Kind of like MMA budo.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

Interesting...  Just out of curiousity, does it follow the knock down rule of no punching to the face?  How about strikes on the ground? and last one (right now) what is the limit on groundfighting time?


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 12, 2005)

What is the deffinition of MMA? Is it simply cross training? Is it cometing in MMA events? 

7sm


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

In my mind?

It is training for a no rules, or limited rules environment.  Whether it is self-defence, competition, or even tossing weapons in.

More of a training philosophy then a specific style. 

But the name is a poor one, and is very misleading...

This should actually be it's own thread, so: http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=466781#post466781 Tadaa!


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 12, 2005)

This is good discussion, I will see the other thread.

In the case of your definition, I train in MMA. I think realism and "aliveness" are extremely important for those seeking true fighting or self defense skills.

7sm


----------



## Drag'n (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Interesting...  Just out of curiousity, does it follow the knock down rule of no punching to the face?  How about strikes on the ground? and last one (right now) what is the limit on groundfighting time?



Yes full force punches to the face are allowed.
 As are kicks, elbows, knees, even head butts.Thats why we wear plastic faced head gear. It stops our faces from getting all mashed up.
When you're as handsome as I am, thats an important thing to consider.
Grabbing the Gi and striking is also allowed.
 In open weight comps, strikes to the groin are also allowed. Ouch! I'm not tooo fond of that one.
It follows a similar point system to kyokushin or judo, using kokas, yukos waza ari and ippon to define varying levels of efectiveness in technique. But the action is non stop full contact, with any relevant points being awarded when the fighters are stopped for whatever reason.
 Points aren't awarded very easily either. For example a successfull throw, such as one which would result in ippon in judo, will only result in a koka in Daidojuku. 
Similarly just landing a punch wont get anything. You have to knock your opponent down or make them unable to continue for at least 2 seconds to get a koka. Ippon is the same as KO.
Ground fighting is limited to twice per round. 30 secs max each time. 
The idea is that you really dont want to be on the ground in a real fight due to the danger of multiple attack. So if you cant do what needs to be done quickly, the ref will stand you back up.
 It makes it  more exciting for the spectator too.
Punching down to the face from the mount is prohibited, but if you can throw a few "mock" strikes to the side of the face you can get a koka. 
The guy underneath is allowed to strike his opponents face. Strikes to the body are allowed to both.
Thats a very basic overview of the rules. 
The idea is to have a bare knuckle fullcontact tournament that imitates a real fight as close as possible ,while also taking certain measures to ensure the safety of the competitors.
The fights are very full on. Not always pretty.
 KOs and chokes/tap outs are pretty common.
 Imagine kyokushin where practically anything goes and you'll have a pretty good picture.
I like the fact that we dont wear gloves and can grab. I also like the head gear as it allows me to fight full contact with my contacts in. I'm as blind as bat without em!


----------



## muffin_cup_of_death (Dec 18, 2005)

I would consider my style MMA, but I call it something else personally. I call my style Collective Combat Studies. Same thing basically, except my emphasis is high on only utilizing techniques to be used in Actual combat. I know MMA does too, but even MMA competions have limits, and rules. I dont train by any of those rules. In sparring we decide what can and cant be used.
my "mix" of styles include primarily JKD, with grappling, Kickboxing, boxing, kempo, kyokushinkai, and a little bit of ninjutsu and kung-fu. Whatever works is what I study. So me and my students and associates train to put it all together, and spar full contact, all targets are legal. Only thing we dont do is bite, and eye gouge, but sometimes we put on goggles to allow eye gouges in our sparring. But groin shots happen alot, and we try not to hurt each other, but if we have groin protectors, its not really that bad. We also do Weapons sparring, where one guy or more will have rubber knives, and guns, and actually fight to take them away, and inflict harm along the way. And we do multiple opponents scenarios, so if you go to the ground, all the BJJ in the world cant help you, you actually have to fight to stay on your feet, thats real fun, and hard as hell. 

good thread. keep the replies coming.


----------

